# Watery Droppings/Other



## Gio10

Hello,
I am new here but have owned birds for about ~6 years!!! 

My 5 year old tiel has really watery poop as of late. It is mostly all water with a couple of solids. I haven't seen any urates at all. It used to be nicely rounded and solid. He has also been scratching a lot especially near his vent. 

So I took him to the vet last Thursday. She did a gram stain and an overall checkup. She said he was in great condition... but when she got the stain results she said that he had low positive bacteria in the GI tract. I was prescribed 15 grams of Bene-bac. 1 gram per day/15 days

He has been on it for 7 days and no improvement. I feel he is getting more stressed out than before. I need to restrain him with a towel and force feed it to him. He gets really dirty and swallows just a bit.  I contacted the vet but she was busy and needs to call back.

What do you all think is going on with my bird? I'm really frustrated and it's all I think about the whole day. 

Thanks


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Poor guy, Iam glad you took him to the vet to get checked out  I would see if you can take him in for a re check since he is not improving. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Gio10

Ya... got an appointment for tomorrow. They are gonna do other tests to see if he has some bacteria infection.
Any other ideas on what it might be?


----------



## srtiels

Real watery droppings, especially with a lack of urates, can also be a result a diet with too much protein.

Stress will cause droppings similar to in the 1st. pix. A protozoa (giardia)infection in the GI tract will also cause this and some droppings that are like the 2nd. pix...which contains alot of water/urine and mucous and no urates.

In addition to a gram stain can the vet do a fecal float to check for intestinal parasites?

The stress of toweling the bird will also make the droppings watery, and the affects of the Bene-bac will be minimal. Quite possibly you vet can prescribe a powder that can be added to the water or put on the food to minimize handling and more stress. (??)


----------



## Gio10

Looks a lot like the first image. A little less green solids though.

The vet called back and she said that he is showing signs of what could be giardia.
I need to get him a fecal check tomorrow at 5:30pm. Results will take 10 minutes so i will know quickly. 
I hope he doesn't have it... I have been reading that it is hard to fight off.
What medication would he take if it is that?


----------



## srtiels

If it is giardia, then ask your vet to do injections. It is 2 consecutive dailys of 1 injection daily of Flagyl. Or the vet may prescribe it in tablet form (metronidazole) for the water (7 day treatment). Online you can find and order Ronivet-S. It works as well as flagyl/metroidazole...but it does not have the bitter taste that puts the bird off from drinking the water...thus not knowing if the dosage was effective.

AFTER the treatment you must follow-up with probiotics and antifungals for 5-7 days.


----------



## Gio10

Ya... i already have a syringe of Bene-bac waiting. That's what she had given me before. But he hates the flavor and wont accept it. She told me over the phone that it would be a liquid medication with a dropper(for the giardia).
You are helping so much. Thank you.


----------



## Clairey331

I know how fustrating it is not knowing what is wrong with your baby. I have an ill male and this is so hard. The vets wanted to put him to sleep, but hes nowhere near that stage! Hes had gram stains, bacteria and yeast was detected, however he hasnt been responding to the treatment. With ALOT of help and advice from experienced bird people i am trying something else with him, the vets dont want to help and they cant do any invassive treatment (and i dont want them to anyway) because he might not survive it. I have a good idea now what his problem is, and i do believe this is more of a definate possiblity. I hope the vets find out what is wrong with your boy and sort it FAST! Big hug.


----------



## srtiels

Yikes!...it sounds like the vet is going to insist on oral treatments, thus the stress of handling. Off the record, I have used plain acidolpholus (sp) capsules from the pharmacy, just fine as a probiotic. One capsule to a quart of water works fine. Or a little of the capsule can be sprinkled everyday on a food the bird will eat.

In south FL giardia is a common thing, especially after our spring and summer rainey seasons, and this time of year I flock treat with the Ronivet-S I have found this product the most effective, easily accepted, and the less stressful form of treatment.


----------



## Gio10

So you think I should talk to her about other treatments. Like the powdered form or capsules? Because my bird absolutely hates being toweled and I feel he is losing my trust.
Don't know what else i could do... maybe buy powdered probiotics for after so it's easier on him and only towel him for the 5 days of the giardia treatment???


----------



## srtiels

I would ask as to injections of flagyl for the giardia. Or a water treatment. The handling and stressing him is going to wipe out his intestinal flora, thus he is prone to secondary bacterial problems. You want to be able to treat in the LEAST invasive manor. Also if Giardia is present many times the bird will also be anemic. I follow up my treatments with Brewers Yeast, which also helps with the stress and also supplies the B vitamins which will help with anemia.


----------



## Gio10

Well he got tested today and they found a bacterial infection. She showed me the little bacteria moving around in the microscope. She said it could be giardia or something else. I got prescribed flagyl oral for 10 days. It's .05ml per day with a syringe. She said it would be the most effective and that shots were not available. She also said to give the probiotics during the treatment... except that I need to give the flagyl in the morning and the probiotics in the evening or vice versa. 
What do you all think about it?

Also what is a good way to disinfect all the perches and cage accessories?


----------



## Clairey331

http://www.birdcareco.com/ is fantastic site to get disinfectant. Avisafe is the one you want. How is your baby now?


----------



## Gio10

Thanks for the website. 
My little guy is doing better. His poop has hardened which is good. I still have 9 days of the antibiotic. It is so easy to give to him because it's such a small dose and they flavored it with strawberry. 
The vet said to disinfect everything with a bleach/water solution. But I have rope perches and wood perches that I don't think can be cleaned like that.


----------



## Gio10

3rd day on meds, progressing well. Still scratching a lot and some runny poop here and there. I am giving him powdered benebac in his carrots every morning and the flagyl every evening. That's what the vet prescribed. I don't know if i should only give the probiotics after the meds are over like mentioned, or just keep up with both???


----------

